# Fusion 360



## sr71xjet (Jan 20, 2022)

Just an FYI I saw an add for fusion 360 on sale for $347


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 20, 2022)

That's the package I bought last year.  They tend to do this about every 12 months.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 20, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> That's the package I bought last year.  They tend to do this about every 12 months.


Not a bad deal i guess.


----------



## Christianstark (Jan 20, 2022)

For a hobby user, what does this get you over the hobby free version?


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 20, 2022)

Fusion 360 for Personal Use | Fusion 360 | Autodesk
					

Download Fusion 360 for personal, non-commercial use. Get access to free CAD, CAM, CAE and PCB software for qualifying individuals here.




					www.autodesk.com


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 20, 2022)

Christianstark said:


> For a hobby user, what does this get you over the hobby free version?


My son and I share projects.  Unable in the free version.  At least i was told you cant.  His version is an education version but he graduates in April, so that will be going away.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 20, 2022)

Yea you can share projects but only one person may edit them. It’s disappointing now that my son is starting to do some CAD, but sitting together has its own benefits. 

I think initially, they took away the analysis features (FEA), but maybe added that back. (edit - no, it seems like no simulation for free) The 10-active document limit is annoying at times, especially when drawings count on top of the design.


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm a total beginner and the 10-active documents has already been a problem.  I'm just not sure that I'm ready to get the paid version.  I defiantly need more practice.

Tim


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 20, 2022)

I ended up buying a 3 year license.  It was just under $1,000.  I'm glad now that I did - the active document limit would be frustrating, along with the single page printed output.  It works out to $28/month.  On a cost per hour in front of the LCD display, it's about the same as what I pay for Netflix.  Frankly, I consider it a fair value proposition - and I don't use the CAM aspects at all.  I'm in the process of converting several hundred 2D files made in another CAD package so I can discontinue paying $20/month for that dinasour.


----------



## Jason812 (Jan 21, 2022)

I tried their 30 day free trial.  After using Creo for years at a previous job, I was underwhelmed.  But, I've been kicking around getting it for a year and learning to like Fusion 360.  I haven't found anything as affordable and others seem to have success with it.


----------



## parshal (Jan 21, 2022)

I had a buddy put together a 3D printer for me and recently downloaded 360.   As I expected, I don't want to learn a whole new tool.  I'm sure it's not as complicated as others but the time I spend learning the tool for the printer could be spent on the lathe, mill, reloading, shooting, etc., etc.


----------



## B2 (Jan 21, 2022)

That is $347/year.  So you have to be a somewhat serious user.  Its is not the cost when you are active.  It is when you divert to other activities.   I hate it when I have all of these work products that I may also need in the future and then I change my activities and have to continue to pay the fee to use my own stuff occasionally!  Or they change the rules, raise the prices etc. and suddenly you are trapped.  I paid $5000+ for a materials data base when it was running on Win 2000.  But it would no longer run when Win XP came out and certainly not on Win 7 or later.  While I used it a lot at the beginning I have a hard time saying I got 5K worth out of it.  It is free at the library, but is in a set of books that are too large to check out and carry home.  Besides they are not available to be checked out.

It would be nice to have Eagle for circuit board layout, which I also see is included in the 347.  I have not tried the free version of Eagle just do to its limitations.    https://www.autodesk.com/products/eagle/free-download.


----------



## bretthl (Jan 26, 2022)

I use a Big Chief pad and number 2 pencil.


----------

